# Waitress, the service is so slow...



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

After my daughter gets taken to school I let the budgies and tiels out while I feed them their fresh seeds, pellets and water. I did a little sweeping and vacuuming this morning so I was just a little later that normal getting to them. 

As I was feeding my cage aggressive lovebird Angeli she flew at the food bowl in my hand and when I jumped back I dropped the food bowl to the ground with all the fresh food. I was going to wait until feeding everyone their food before sweeping it up as I'm quite clumsy by myself.

As I'm filling some of the dishes I turn around and see my tiel Moonshine and her little budgie friend Harper pecking up the spilled seed off the floor like little chickens pecking the ground. 

My poor little hungry birds. Mama was a little slow this morning waitressing and they had to eat their food off the floor they were so hungry.:blink:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So impatient...sheesh!!! HAHA!


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Awww poor little babies! I guess they figured you weren't coming fast enough!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Poor little guys, at least they got their food 

I could imagine Cindy doing that, she's a little pig.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Thats Very Funny My Tiels Loved To Do That!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol think we are never quick for them


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Exactly Cause Graystar Is A Pig As It Is And If I Am Not Fast She Yells At Me So I Say Stop Yelling At Me And She Does It More Like She Is Arguing!


----------



## bweeep (Feb 7, 2011)

Haha, silly impatient birds. Mine like to swoop onto my hands and peck wildly while I'm carrying their food dishes back to the cage


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

My budgies do that too. One of them bit my hand because I didn't hang the food cup fast enough in his cage. 

Yesterday I found myself pouring a little scoop of food on the floor for Moonshine because she thought it was more fun eating it off the floor like that.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Poor poor poor deprived tiels  they eat floor dregs because that's all they can find....

I bought the girls a treat each today, a seed stick. Erin didn't know what hers was and just sat on it.

Arnie's face lit up when she saw the packet and couldn't wait for me to take it out. I got it out and she was sitting on my hand and proceeded to bite my hand (hard) because she couldn't get to the seed stick fast enough, or I was too slow, or I was going to eat it on her... 

So she got put in time out, and no seed stick -- it went right back in that packet until she learned some manners.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww poor arnie lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

pfffffffft!


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol arnie likes the seed sticks too eh? Honey isn't really bothered about the seed, it's the green stick she likes the it hangs onto the cage with. She doesn't realise that in order to get the stick, she has to eat all the seed. Occasionally, I will hear a really aggressive squeal and she starts attacking it I'm assuming outta frustration! I've had to scrape the treat off of the stick. She'll sit and twirl it for days lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have got cockatiel sticks and the budgie ones and iv found they like the budgies one best lol


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Our little friends are quite oportunistic, I find!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

RentalWhisper said:


> Lol arnie likes the seed sticks too eh? Honey isn't really bothered about the seed, it's the green stick she likes the it hangs onto the cage with. She doesn't realise that in order to get the stick, she has to eat all the seed. Occasionally, I will hear a really aggressive squeal and she starts attacking it I'm assuming outta frustration! I've had to scrape the treat off of the stick. She'll sit and twirl it for days lol.


Forgo the seed for the stick?!? That's so weird! haha. Oh well, at least you get a treat and a toy in one package!


----------

